# RCA DRD403RA Possibly Dying?



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently upgraded to HD early this year, but still have two non-hd receivers in my house 1 receiver from around 1998 and another that I think was purchased in 2001. Both of these receivers were bought outright, so to my knowledge I own them both they are not leased in any way.

I've recently been having trouble with my oldest receiver which is an RCA DRD403RA. It keeps dropping picture on channels, particularly ESPN (206). My signal strength is 96% and locked on the transponders and I have NO problems on any other receiver in my house. I think the receiver is dying. I've called DirecTV and used their automated system and it has re-sent and authorization to the receiver and I've unplugged the unit and left it off for about 10 minutes, plugged it back in and still have the same issue.

I also have the protection plan on my account. From what I've read in the terms and conditions, the protection plan covers all DirecTV receiving equipment in a household that has it regardless of its purchase date and whether it is leased or owned. I see nothing in there that states otherwise.

My questions are, is that true, will this receiver be covered under the plan? Since I own it outright, will I be required to return the current receiver to DirecTV? Will this in any way extend my commitment with them since I am covered under the protection plan?


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you checked all the connectors/connections for this receiver all the way to the dish? You could have a corroded connector/bad cable in line somewhere. The PP will cover any active receiver on the account.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Out of curosity does your RCA receiver keep rebooting? I have one in service and it keeps shutting down and rebooting. I am wondering if mine is failing.



illuminations25 said:


> I recently upgraded to HD early this year, but still have two non-hd receivers in my house 1 receiver from around 1998 and another that I think was purchased in 2001. Both of these receivers were bought outright, so to my knowledge I own them both they are not leased in any way.
> 
> I've recently been having trouble with my oldest receiver which is an RCA DRD403RA. It keeps dropping picture on channels, particularly ESPN (206). My signal strength is 96% and locked on the transponders and I have NO problems on any other receiver in my house. I think the receiver is dying. I've called DirecTV and used their automated system and it has re-sent and authorization to the receiver and I've unplugged the unit and left it off for about 10 minutes, plugged it back in and still have the same issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pugsly1999 (Sep 3, 2007)

protection plan is great i would use it, it will replace that owned rec with a owned new interactive receiver for free!!!! not retaining channels would be a rec issue or output on lnb/multiswitch maybe having problems swap if possible


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

illuminations25 said:


> I recently upgraded to HD early this year, but still have two non-hd receivers in my house 1 receiver from around 1998 and another that I think was purchased in 2001. Both of these receivers were bought outright, so to my knowledge I own them both they are not leased in any way.
> 
> I've recently been having trouble with my oldest receiver which is an RCA DRD403RA. It keeps dropping picture on channels, particularly ESPN (206). My signal strength is 96% and locked on the transponders and I have NO problems on any other receiver in my house. I think the receiver is dying. I've called DirecTV and used their automated system and it has re-sent and authorization to the receiver and I've unplugged the unit and left it off for about 10 minutes, plugged it back in and still have the same issue.
> 
> ...


I had the same receiver but mine kept dropping the guide data after about a day. I called and they let me replace it for only the cost of shipping a new unit. I actually got upgraded to a R16 DVR for free.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

illuminations25 said:


> My questions are, is that true, will this receiver be covered under the plan? Since I own it outright, will I be required to return the current receiver to DirecTV? Will this in any way extend my commitment with them since I am covered under the protection plan?


Well, if my understanding is correct the answers to your questions are as follows:



> Will this receiver be covered under the plan?


Yes


> Since I own it outright, will I be required to return the current receiver to DirecTV?


I highly doubt it, that receiver is so old it not worth the money to ship it back. 


> Will this in any way extend my commitment with them since I am covered under the protection plan?


No, there will be no changes to the current commitment (or lack of one) on the account.

Also, since you do have the Protection Plan and own the old receiver the replacement will also be an owned receiver. Make sure that the CSR who activates the replacement knows this.

If you truly want to know if the receiver is dying, swap it's location with a known good receiver. If the problem follows the RCA DRD403RA then it is most defiantly on it's way out.


----------

